# Question about schools



## emach (Feb 26, 2002)

Could anyone recommend some quality schools on the West coast. I looked at a couple in San Francisco and Pasedena. I would say my funds are rather limited so traveling any farther would be very difficult. Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Where about in CA is Galt? I'm from CA but never heard of the place. You say you can't travel too far so we must know to what major cities is Galt, CA.


----------

